# IRS International Enforcement Effort



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

From _Accounting Today_:



> The International Revenue Service’s Criminal Investigation unit is readying two new programs focusing on data investigations and international tax enforcement.
> [..]
> The new international tax enforcement program will leverage the expertise of IRS Criminal Investigation in previous cases involving UBS and other Swiss banks, as well as other cases involving offshore tax evasion.
> 
> ...


They love their work.

I guess the reason it's going to be located in D.C. is because that's where all the expat US citizens live. Human sources of intelligence.

https://www.accountingtoday.com/news/irs-criminal-investigation-chief-plans-new-enforcement-programs


----------



## cirrus (Aug 2, 2014)

iota2014 said:


> From _Accounting Today_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the innocent, more headaches, more hours with the accountants, more paperwork, more felled rainforests and more expense to pay for it.

For the guilty, more sharpened pencils.


----------

